
This Is How Chinese Models Get Photo Shoots Done Fast - ALee
https://petapixel.com/2017/07/22/chinese-models-get-photo-shoots-done-fast/
======
fritzw
Speed quality cost. Pick two.

These photographs aren't very good. Yes, hundreds or thousands of photos per
day is a lot. The difference between a good picture and a really good picture
might be hours more setup and post processing.

This is stereotypical Chinese manufacturing tactics being applied to modeling.
Cut workers rights, cut quality, setup, safety, compensation, and time to
market.

In shear numbers it's impressive but when I see how they doing it, it's a face
palm moment

~~~
kyoob
This might be one of those (quantity === quality ) situations.

What's that parable about the pottery class? The class is split in half at the
beginning of the semester. Half A has an assignment to produce as many clay
pots as possible, Half B just has to produce one perfect clay pot by year-end.
At the end of the year, Half B has failed to produce perfection, while Half A
has produced a dozen perfect pots by accident just in the course of cranking
them out.

You gotta dig through a lot of dirt to get to the gems, but at a certain
scale, the gems get really good.

